# Can only own one album, which one?



## RNBRAD

As hard as it may be, what is that one and only one album you can't live without?

I'd have to go with Pink Floyd - The Wall.


----------



## Magnified

Rancid

...And Out Come the Wolves


----------



## SaturnSL1

Pink Floyd Wish You Were Here

Or maybe one of Tools early albums.


----------



## Bayboy

Isn't this scenario the equivalent to being in hell?!


----------



## SaturnSL1

Not with Pink Floyd playing for eternity. Maybe if you had to listen to dubstep or Moby for eternity, yeah that'd be hell.


----------



## RNBRAD

SaturnSL1 said:


> Pink Floyd Wish You Were Here
> 
> Or maybe one of Tools early albums.


Ah Syd Barret tribute, great album as well. I have a unopened collectors edition in the box I bought in the early 90's among many others. My other fav is Momentary Lapse of Reason.

Bay boy, in hell you don't have any music. :laugh:


----------



## IBcivic

10,000 Days.


----------



## IBcivic

SaturnSL1 said:


> Not with Pink Floyd playing for eternity. Maybe if you had to listen to dubstep or Moby for eternity, yeah that'd be hell.


Hell is having to listen to Autotuned pop stars


----------



## myhikingboots

This is way too hard. "Wish You Were Here," or maybe The Fixx, "Reach the Beach."


----------



## LovesMusic

Pink flloyd-but il take dark side of the moon.


----------



## tijuana_no

Pink Floyd 
pulse


----------



## Fricasseekid

Or


----------



## ChrisB

LovesMusic said:


> Pink flloyd-but il take dark side of the moon.


Same here. I also think I could listen to Echoes off Meddle for all eternity if I had to.


----------



## RNBRAD

Dark Side was my 1st Pink Floyd album. Down hill from there. I have 3 to 5 copies of every album now. If it has a different case and is anything different than standard copy, I'm a sucker I know, but I buy it. I do have some gold original masters, like The Wall, Meddle, and Dark Side. I paid 50 dollars for The Wall around 1993, I think it's worth 10x that now. 

Didn't realize how many Floyd fans were here. Know what the picture is on the Meddle album?


----------



## SaturnSL1

RNBRAD said:


> Didn't realize how many Floyd fans were here. Know what the picture is on the Meddle album?


It's supposed to be an ear underwater and the ripples are sound waves.

At least that's what I think.


----------



## RNBRAD

SaturnSL1 said:


> It's supposed to be an ear underwater and the ripples are sound waves.
> 
> At least that's what I think.


Ah very good!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Anyone ever buy the Pulse album with the blinking light?


----------



## SaturnSL1

Thanks lol 

And no, I never even knew it existed lol. Just like the Philharmonic album. Anyone got this? I picked it up at the goodwill lol.


----------



## RNBRAD

SaturnSL1 said:


> Thanks lol
> 
> And no, I never even knew it existed lol. Just like the Philharmonic album. Anyone got this? I picked it up at the goodwill lol.


I got that as well, it sounds pretty darn good too!! I haven't listened to it in a while though but I'm fixing to change that.


----------



## SaturnSL1

It's not bad at all. I really like their version of Breath


----------



## asota

If I only had 1 choice it would be The Wall also but I would miss Kid A and In Rainbow.


----------



## ahardb0dy

Rush - Chronicles

Second choice would be Pink Floyd - Pulse


----------



## m3gunner

Rush - Moving Pictures

or 

The Nails - Mood Swing


----------



## Vega-LE

This could change tomorrow; 

Judas Priest - Screaming For Vengeance


----------



## Hanatsu

Tough choice, I have roughly 180k mp3 songs on the computer... of all the albums I'd probably choose this one:

Darkseed - Diving into darkness (2000) <--- quite unknown group but the best metal album ever made imo


----------



## Richv72

eagles greatest hits


----------



## Chaos

...And Justice for All


----------



## chefhow

I would have to say either....
Rush Moving Pictures
Floyd Wish You Were Here
Metallica Black Album


----------



## Fricasseekid

Why no love for Zeppelin guys?


----------



## SaturnSL1

Fricasseekid said:


> Why no love for Zeppelin guys?


Zepplin was a bunch of plagiarizers.


----------



## Fricasseekid

SaturnSL1 said:


> Zepplin was a bunch of plagiarizers.


Yeah? Care to enlighten me?


----------



## SaturnSL1

They ripped off about 17 songs from old artist.

The Led Zeppelin Plagiarism Compendium

Led Zeppelin Plagiarism Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## Fricasseekid

Woof....

I'm gonna have to go listen to all those originals now.


----------



## SaturnSL1

lol, crazy huh? I found it out on Opie and Anthony way back when.


----------



## Fricasseekid

Opie and Anthony?


----------



## Fricasseekid

Nevermind. Got it.


----------



## golf_bht

Iasca or EMMA competition CD. It is used to help setup the system.


----------



## tijuana_no

ahardb0dy said:


> Rush - Chronicles
> 
> Second choice would be Pink Floyd - Pulse


Funny , I would pick Rush Chronicles as second choice after Pulse .
Pulse would give me plenty of Pink Floyd 
Chronicles -can't live without Neil Peart's Drumming and the best TRIO ever.

Great choices man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tijuana_no

RNBRAD said:


> I got that as well, it sounds pretty darn good too!! I haven't listened to it in a while though but I'm fixing to change that.


Have you overheard the Blue grass version of Pink Floyd ?It's petty cool and creative.


----------



## RNBRAD

golf_bht said:


> Iasca or EMMA competition CD. It is used to help setup the system.


Not sure if you meant it to be or not, but considering the scenario, that statement is pretty funny!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## RNBRAD

tijuana_no said:


> Have you overheard the Blue grass version of Pink Floyd ?It's petty cool and creative.


No never heard of such, I mean I've heard different versions of Floyd by different groups, so if I have I wasn't aware of it.


----------



## tijuana_no

RNBRAD said:


> No never heard of such, I mean I've heard different versions of Floyd by different groups, so if I have I wasn't aware of it.


there is a couple good blue grass bands doing it , but this my favorite band doing Pink Floyd Bluegrass.

03 Time - Dark Side of the Moonshine - YouTube


----------



## tijuana_no

RNBRAD said:


> Ah very good!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Anyone ever buy the Pulse album with the blinking light?


I did !


----------



## Spyke

Magnified said:


> Rancid
> 
> ...And Out Come the Wolves


Ditto on this. I've been listening to this album for almost 18 years and haven't gotten tired of it at all. If anything, it's gotten better.


----------



## goodstuff

Miles Davis - Kind of Blue or 
Allman Brothers - Eat a Peach


----------



## Spyke

Floyd is a good choice but I think listening for eternity would end in some sort of mental catastrophe.


----------



## fhlh002

tijuana_no said:


> I did !


me 3!  great album
saw the tour in the alamo dome as well.....


----------



## Fricasseekid

goodstuff said:


> Miles Davis - Kind of Blue or
> Allman Brothers - Eat a Peach


X2
Miles Davis! 

If I'm gonna listen to something for all eternity it had damn sure have some complexity!


----------



## tijuana_no

Spyke said:


> Floyd is a good choice but I think listening for eternity would end in some sort of mental catastrophe.


oh chit ! Is that what happen to me I thought was age.lol


----------



## Hondacru27

Pink Floyd. I have a 2 cd set compromising of the best stuff.


----------



## CDT FAN

RNBRAD said:


> As hard as it may be, what is that one and only one album you can't live without?
> 
> I'd have to go with Pink Floyd - The Wall.


This is the first time I have looked at this thread and lo and behold, you picked out my favorite.


----------



## CDT FAN

Fricasseekid said:


> Why no love for Zeppelin guys?


My second favorite band behind Pink Floyd.


----------



## LovesMusic

goodstuff said:


> Miles Davis - Kind of Blue or
> Allman Brothers - Eat a Peach



Allman Brothers - Eat a Peach. Good stuff! And Greggs still got it.. Just got tickets for opening night at the beacon.

Hard choices here..


----------



## NucFusion

Rage Against the Machine 1st self titled album.


----------



## goodstuff

Fricasseekid said:


> X2
> Miles Davis!
> 
> If I'm gonna listen to something for all eternity it had damn sure have some complexity!


----------



## goodstuff

NucFusion said:


> Rage Against the Machine 1st self titled album.


Yeah this is right up there. Top notch recording. Also used to love wish you were here but played it sooooo much I can only listen to it once in a while.


----------



## Maylar

Abbey Road. But I'm old...


----------



## Fricasseekid

Maylar said:


> Abbey Road. But I'm old...


Good choice! What medium?


----------



## ADCS-1

Greetings from Hell, Hell Blues Choir

Jersey Girl (Tom Waits) by Hell Blues Choir - YouTube

Yes, Hell is in Norway, a small hours drive north from Trondheim.

https://maps.google.no/maps?q=hell+...62153&sspn=0.015224,0.055747&t=m&z=14&iwloc=A


----------



## Spyke

ADCS-1 said:


> Yes, Hell is in Norway, a small hours drive north from Trondheim.
> 
> https://maps.google.no/maps?q=hell+...62153&sspn=0.015224,0.055747&t=m&z=14&iwloc=A


Just as I suspected. I knew it had to be either in Canada or Norway.


----------



## laddone

Dire Straits - Making Movie


----------



## [email protected]

Ocean colour scene - Moseley Shoals


----------



## Krazed

Star Wars - The Empire Strikes Back!

hey, it has music!


----------



## miniSQ

Fricasseekid said:


>


good call on one of the best cd's EVER.


----------



## carlr

Opeth - Blackwater Park


----------



## marvnmars

while this thread is imposiable to pick a clear answer...i would have to agree that while i love floyd, there is not a lot of variation in the sound of each album (ie...all songs have a similar sound and feel to them), so i want an album that is both listenable and incostiant in the songs, so there is a variety in it and i will not tire of it so easily. the beatles, abby road, despite themselves they made a great album during their most personaly tumultuous times and according to the story they came in at seperate times to do their parts rarely seeing each other to make this final album, the songs have a flow, but not like sgt pepers, most songs are a stand alone song, but some are ment to be joined...variety..next choice would be rolling stones, let it bleed...rock, country, blues and not a bad song on it, variety...


----------



## bobduch

Exile On Main Street for a double, Sticky Fingers for a single.


----------



## Earzbleed

Powerage - AC/DC


----------



## MattB101

Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon

Sent from my recliner. Retired Navy E-8


----------



## Snake40

Dire Straits first album


----------



## awboat

Before I saw the post, just the title, I thought the same. The Wall. But then I thought that maybe the Allman Brother Live at Fillmore East would be better. Can I have two???



RNBRAD said:


> As hard as it may be, what is that one and only one album you can't live without?
> 
> I'd have to go with Pink Floyd - The Wall.


----------



## mojozoom

15 years ago I would have picked Floyd, 15 years before that I would have picked Led Zep.

Crazy as it sounds, the album I've listened to the most in the last decade is Crystal Method 
- Vegas.


----------



## Lou

casting crowns/lifesong


----------



## slowride

The National - High Violet 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RNBRAD

awboat said:


> Before I saw the post, just the title, I thought the same. The Wall. But then I thought that maybe the Allman Brother Live at Fillmore East would be better. Can I have two???


Take the Allman Brothers, I'll let you borrow my copy of The Wall. :laugh:


----------



## F.A.D.

for me, it would have to be The Rippingtons "Topaz" album. I get tired of listening to vocals too quickly.


----------



## RandyJ75

Eric Clapton, From the Cradle

or Little Feat, Waiting for Columbus


----------



## MattB101

LovesMusic said:


> Pink flloyd-but il take dark side of the moon.


X2

Sent from my recliner. Retired Navy E-8


----------



## edzyy




----------



## MattB101

tijuana_no said:


> Have you overheard the Blue grass version of Pink Floyd ?It's petty cool and creative.


There is a bluegrass version of Metallica that is pretty good to. By a group called Iron Horse out of Alabama. Black in bluegrass is the name I think. 

Sent from my recliner. Retired Navy E-8


----------



## MattB101

Maylar said:


> Abbey Road. But I'm old...


That too, might have been my vote if I hadn't already voted for Dark Side of the Moon.

Sent from my recliner. Retired Navy E-8


----------



## BaasTurbo

Magnified said:


> Rancid
> 
> ...And Out Come the Wolves


Wouldn't choose it here, but definitely one of the greatest albums ever (along with Pennywise's Killing Time, No use for a name's Making Friends, No fun at all The big knockover, Satanic surfers' 666 Motor Inn, NOFX Punk in drublic, Bad Religion Against the grain, Pridebowl's Where you put your trust, The Offspring's nameless album, Geen Day's Insomniac, ....)

I'm with you! 

As for one and only album for ever and ever: Led Zep III.


----------



## Alrojoca

I guess, if I liked one type of music only like Rock pop, Metal, progressive Rock, Classic Jazz, Smooth Jazz, Jazz Rock Fusion, Pop Country, Hip Hop, Techno, R & B and many other genres. 

I could pick an Album. Otherwise this question would be like "what kind of food would you like to eat for the rest of your life"?


----------



## MacLeod

Queensryche: Operation Mindcrime. 

Simply a masterpiece that I never get tired of. 

Type O Negative's October Rust would be a close 2nd.


----------



## sqchris

this is hard but today's choice for me is...
"Layla and Other Assorted Love Songs"


----------



## TheScottishBear

Peter Gabriel's US. My favorite above all others. If I couldn't have that it would be Grizzly Bear's Veckatimest.


----------



## CDT FAN

I would take this one.

Rolling Stone - 500 Greatest Songs Of All Time


----------



## tulse

Radiohead - Kid A


----------



## Vintage Carter

Yes-Fragile


----------



## SoundChaser

For the longest time I would have said, 
Yes – Close To the Edge

But now I would probably go with,
Magma - Theusz Hamtaahk Trilogy


----------



## Chronic Carz

Chambers Brothers , greatest hits . they sound great in a car with a killer audio system I love that old tube sound


----------



## asoggysponge

De-Loused in the Comatorium - The Mars Volta


----------



## Hoptologist

asoggysponge said:


> De-Loused in the Comatorium - The Mars Volta


Great album.

Mine would be Daft Punk- Random Access Memories. Can't get enough of this album. Funky, disco-y, electronic, super smooth sounding. Every song is at least a 9.5/10 for me. Really love Touch and Giorgio.


----------



## g3gtsboy

Bob Marley - Catch a Fire


----------



## greystone

Remastered 10th Anniversary of Nine Inch Nails The Downward Spiral.


----------



## claydo

Only one album.........oh the horror! This is difficult......uh, good call on "chronicles", but you could keep the second album....well if double albums count......

Iron Maiden......." live, after death"
Ftw

Oh, BTW, no offense or anything, but Floyd........for the rest of eternity? Really?.......sheesh....


----------



## claydo

About three years into Floyd world, I'm pretty sure the intro to "time" would have me looking to off myself!


----------



## Gary Mac

BaasTurbo said:


> Wouldn't choose it here, but definitely one of the greatest albums ever (along with Pennywise's Killing Time, No use for a name's Making Friends, No fun at all The big knockover, Satanic surfers' 666 Motor Inn, NOFX Punk in drublic, Bad Religion Against the grain, Pridebowl's Where you put your trust, The Offspring's nameless album, Geen Day's Insomniac, ....)
> 
> I'm with you!
> 
> As for one and only album for ever and ever: Led Zep III.


Good albums!


----------



## Gary Mac

asoggysponge said:


> De-Loused in the Comatorium - The Mars Volta


Ever listen to their band before MV? Look up at the drive in, I like that sound even more.


----------



## full dp

hmmmm...its seem that there are a lot of pink floyd nuthuggers here...lol


----------



## Alrojoca

This 68 min piece is not the typical song to listen in the car unless taking a long trip or at least a 20 min relaxed highway commute. The DVD can keep almost any mature male adult watching the whole 68 min and it can help us to enjoy it and understand it even more, it is just one of those that takes many times to understand, always learning and hearing new things every time we play it. They had the whole 68 min version on you tube but they took it off for a reason, they only have 8-10 min parts to watch.

One of those that only come up once in a while, unique, different and not targeting all audiences but can be considered a special contribution to the music history in it's own way. The whole point was to pick one, that we will not get bored of it too fast. Right? I am not bias to a certain decade group, music or style or type, I like a lot of different kinds of music. I probably have a couple more I could pick besides this one, I just thought I would choose something newer , different and not from 40 or 50 years ago. Something that could have happy, sad, fast, slow and pretty much a combo of many different things and times. It is not something you can just hear 2 mins and decide you hated it or you if liked it, the whole thing needs to be listened at once or a much as you can and finish it. I just keep trying to figure out how many times he switched guitars in the 68 mins, I guess maybe over 20, maybe one day I will figure it out, I know in the first 5:30 min he played 4 different guitars and switched 5 times. 


It is by Pat Metheny Group, it is called "the way up" 

10min sample first part
pat metheny group - the way up live Part 1 - YouTube

Part 5 from mellow to a progression buliding up to near an orgasm
Pat Metheny The Way Up Live part 5 - YouTube

It continues but if interested You tube it or get the DVD.


----------



## sbelew

I'd have to go with Rush - 2112


----------



## fast94tracer

wow this is cruel and unusual punishment!!

ummmm id have to say Fleetwood Mac Rumours


----------



## Victor_inox

Albinoni: Adagio in G minor - YouTube


----------



## PPI_GUY

Pink Floyd- Animals
or
Blue Oyster Cult- Imaginos
or
Dire Straits- Alchemy Live


----------



## Alrojoca

Alrojoca said:


> This 68 min piece is not the typical song to listen in the car unless taking a long trip or at least a 20 min relaxed highway commute. The DVD can keep almost any mature male adult watching the whole 68 min and it can help us to enjoy it and understand it even more, it is just one of those that takes many times to understand, always learning and hearing new things every time we play it. They had the whole 68 min version on you tube but they took it off for a reason, they only have 8-10 min parts to watch.
> 
> One of those that only come up once in a while, unique, different and not targeting all audiences but can be considered a special contribution to the music history in it's own way. The whole point was to pick one, that we will not get bored of it too fast. Right? I am not bias to a certain decade group, music or style or type, I like a lot of different kinds of music. I probably have a couple more I could pick besides this one, I just thought I would choose something newer , different and not from 40 or 50 years ago. Something that could have happy, sad, fast, slow and pretty much a combo of many different things and times. It is not something you can just hear 2 mins and decide you hated it or you if liked it, the whole thing needs to be listened at once or a much as you can and finish it. I just keep trying to figure out how many times he switched guitars in the 68 mins, I guess maybe over 20, maybe one day I will figure it out, I know in the first 5:30 min he played 4 different guitars and switched 5 times.
> 
> 
> It is by Pat Metheny Group, it is called "the way up"
> 
> 10min sample first part
> pat metheny group - the way up live Part 1 - YouTube
> 
> Part 5 from mellow to a progression buliding up to near an orgasm
> Pat Metheny The Way Up Live part 5 - YouTube
> 
> It continues but if interested You tube it or get the DVD.


Hopefully my post will not be on the bottom of the page again.  just bad luck, For disclosure I own almost all the CD's of all the British progressive rock groups, pink Floyd, Genesis, Alan parsons that produced many Pink Floyd albums and I have many other groups with unique style and talent. I also own the Rush albums mentioned here. Many good ones. Hey no hard feelings all music is great as long as it makes us feel good and we enjoy it. It is a personal private relationship between one individual and the music, it is almost impossible to just pick one album as I mentioned before, it is like picking the food to be eaten for the rest of our lives. It is good to see new artists and talent, thanks to this forum I found Dream Theatre, great progressive metal rock, nice to see a group like that not being British like all the many good rock groups that sell the most copies.


----------



## RNBRAD

fast94tracer said:


> wow this is cruel and unusual punishment!!
> 
> ummmm id have to say Fleetwood Mac Rumours


Oh yea, great album!!! I like Tango in the Night as well.


----------



## frontman

Queen - Greatest Hits

or if a greatest hits is not allowed

Queen - News of the World


----------



## JoeMess

Good stuff on this thread!


----------



## kbuggins

Man this thread makes me happy. I'm so proud of everyone's musical tastes in here!  

Was surprised to hear Rancid OCTW and Queen greatest hits, but I definitely agree. Freddie's voice wouldn't be so bad to listen to for eternity!

BTW Target is selling vinyl now? My girl bought me Wish You Were Here the other day, came with some nice packaging, free high quality album download, poster and whatnot. I was just - surprised to see it there!


----------



## knever3

RNBRAD said:


> Ah very good!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Anyone ever buy the Pulse album with the blinking light?


I have one, plus the Pink floyd box set, and the Wall digitally remastered that sucked!!


----------



## RNBRAD

knever3 said:


> I have one, plus the Pink floyd box set, and the Wall digitally remastered that sucked!!


You must not have purchased the MFSL gold master audiophile set. I still have mine. I'm sure there are many crappy remasters. These are the "gold standard" of remasters and their prices today reflect that.


----------



## jimmybee1108

Bloc party "silent alarm"


----------



## JohnVella

RNBRAD said:


> Ah very good!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Anyone ever buy the Pulse album with the blinking light?


yes.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Hard one to choose. 

Would have to be a band that does a bit of old , bit of new.

Bajofondo Tango Club
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3FLETalaMI


----------



## peenemunde

Come on now guys, greatest hits don't count  That's a collaboration of many albums into an ULTRA CLASSIC, sooooo not fair! If I had to choose one, right now I would say The Way Of All Flesh by Gojira... But hell, next week it could be Jagged Little Pill by Alanis Morrisette or Sixteen Stone by Bush. My music preference changes as my mood does


----------



## djPerfectTrip

tijuana_no said:


> Pink Floyd
> pulse


I think I'd go with this too.


----------



## boostedbuick

Black Crowes - Shake your money maker. 

I could live with an album by almost any good blues guitarist as well.


----------



## The Performer

Batman forever motion picture soundtrack. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## CDT FAN

boostedbuick said:


> Black Crowes - Shake your money maker.
> 
> I could live with an album by almost any good blues guitarist as well.


Twi-i-i as hard
as it was the first time
you said goodbye.


----------



## CDT FAN

peenemunde said:


> Come on now guys, greatest hits don't count  That's a collaboration of many albums into an ULTRA CLASSIC, sooooo not fair! If I had to choose one, right now I would say The Way Of All Flesh by Gojira... But hell, next week it could be Jagged Little Pill by Alanis Morrisette or Sixteen Stone by Bush. My music preference changes as my mood does


So, my pick of the album "Rolling Stones 500 greatest songs of all time" isn't eligible?


----------



## peenemunde

CDT FAN said:


> So, my pick of the album "Rolling Stones 500 greatest songs of all time" isn't eligible?


Well, in my opinion asking the question ; "Can only own one album, which one?" means one album, not a compilation of the best songs from many albums. But you can take the question and answer it however you want. Only my 2cents


----------



## CDT FAN

But, if it comes packaged in shrinkwrap as one title, then....

I'm just kidding around, of course. I'm not trying to start an argument.


----------



## peenemunde

CDT FAN said:


> But, if it comes packaged in shrinkwrap as one title, then....
> 
> I'm just kidding around, of course. I'm not trying to start an argument.


 arguing does no one any good


----------



## billymonter

OK I'm chiming in.
Let's see;It must be familiar to us. it has to be very easy to listen but at the same time incredibly complicated so we never NEVER get tired of it.

Hint; when the original CD designers were tinkering with what amount of time a CD should have they agreed that it had to be this piece.

This question has been answered before !!

Beethoven's 9th symphony!!

If you are not familiar with it please please get to know it. Not putting anybody's selections down. Like I said at the beginning just chiming in.


----------



## peenemunde

billymonter said:


> OK I'm chiming in.
> Let's see;It must be familiar to us. it has to be very easy to listen but at the same time incredibly complicated so we never NEVER get tired of it.
> 
> Hint; when the original CD designers were tinkering with what amount of time a CD should have they agreed that it had to be this piece.
> 
> This question has been answered before !!
> 
> Beethoven's 9th symphony!!
> 
> If you are not familiar with it please please get to know it. Not putting anybody's selections down. Like I said at the beginning just chiming in.


Well done, sir!! You're definitely winning with that one


----------



## Victor_inox

billymonter said:


> OK I'm chiming in.
> Let's see;It must be familiar to us. it has to be very easy to listen but at the same time incredibly complicated so we never NEVER get tired of it.
> 
> Hint; when the original CD designers were tinkering with what amount of time a CD should have they agreed that it had to be this piece.
> 
> This question has been answered before !!
> 
> Beethoven's 9th symphony!!
> 
> If you are not familiar with it please please get to know it. Not putting anybody's selections down. Like I said at the beginning just chiming in.


 I agreed with a choice of music but what CD? performer, publisher... etc??


----------



## billymonter

OK Beethoven's 9th symphony. I have an old CBS Masterworks Odissey ADD Recorded in1961 reissued in 1987. The performance is AAA, the recording is AA. There are plenty of versions out there. Try to get one by the serious classical labels. Philips, Telarc, Deutsche Grammophone, RCA, Columbia Master Works, Decca, EMI Classics, Erato, Harmonia Mundi, London, and others.

Beethoven was very fastidious about annotating his music way above and beyond the music sheets. Even then there are differences in performances.
Here's a find I would be comfortable recommending to my buddies.

Amazon.com: Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 / Coriolan Overture: Music


----------



## Face Chicken

Bill Withers Live at Carnege Hall
or
Black Crowes-Shake Your Money Maker

either one, dont care which


----------



## afwilkin

Between the Buried and Me - Colors


----------



## Q-Authority

The Beatles, 'The Beatles' (White Album), MFSL boxed collection version. Awesome sound, incredible imagination, and fantastic variety.


----------



## jamesr

Simon and Garfunkel Concert in Central Park


----------



## el_bob-o

The Flaming Lips - Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots.


----------



## ou812

jamesr said:


> Simon and Garfunkel Concert in Central Park


great choice.


----------



## soccerguru607

U2 - Best of 1980-1990 or 1990-2000
or 
Enya - The best of Enya


----------



## BEAVER

One? Pink Floyd Pulse... But, coming in right behind would be Tool Aenima and Alice In Chains Unplugged.


----------



## REGULARCAB

I would certainly agree with Beaver. Alice In Chains MTV unplugged is by far my favorite album. Much to the chagrin of my wife.


----------



## sqnut

Damn, I can't get it down to one. If push comes to shove I would probably do an eenie meenie minie mo, between

Stomu Yamashta - GO Live From Paris

Pink Floyd - Animals


----------

